# ABT's



## dwiens (Apr 30, 2013)

Has any ever tried messing with adding hot sauce or what not with the cream cheese in the filling? 

Also if I smoke some tonight and have zero oven access at work can I reheat in a crockpot or something?  Or put in tin foil pan set it on electric skillet would they warm ok?


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 30, 2013)

The only kind I have done is with the cream cheese...some chopped pepperoni...some Tony's seasoning and a bit of grated cheese....of course the bacon and the jalaps.

My "herd" even liked them room temp.

Kat


----------



## badmoont2 (Apr 30, 2013)

They heat up really well in a microwave, if you have one available. I believe the skillet would work well also.

I've been stuffing mine with Parmesan and capping with Cheddar and a little rub lately, been thinking about some added heat myself.


----------



## seenred (Apr 30, 2013)

The great thing about stuffing an ABT is that you can put just about anything you like in it.  I'll bet your favorite hot sauce would be great in them.  Not sure about reheating other than the oven, never tried that.

Red


----------



## jrshort4150 (Jul 11, 2013)

Seems like they can be stuffed with almost anything. So many ideas to try.


----------



## reinhard (Jul 12, 2013)

IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 12, 2013






All of this went into my ABT's awhile back. Bacon,peppers,onion's, jalapenos, cheese, and of cours bacon.













IMG_0001.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 12, 2013






Everything as far as veggies is all chopped up ready to fry along with the sausage [fried seperatly].













IMG_0002.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 12, 2013






Added the cheese to make it a nice gooooy texture and stuffed that into the j-peppers.













IMG_0003.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 12, 2013






Ready to go.













IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jul 12, 2013






All done.  It's true that you can put anything into the jalapeno.  Find out what you like and enjoy. Reinhard


----------

